# Please help Clogged Ducts (Warning M/C mentioned)



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

I found out I was PG in May. I found out earlier this week that my PG was more than likely going to end in a loss.







: I began having a m/c yesterday.

I am still exclusively breastfeeding my 8 month old DD. She eats barely any solid food and Breastmilk is the majority of her diet. She has been nursing just as much as normal and has not skipped or missed any of her feeds.

I really don't know what happened but yesterday morning my right breast started to hurt and the underside became very hard and red. I think I have a mass of plugged ducts on the underside of my breast. It is incredibly hard and so sore. As if I needed this on top of everything else that is going on.

I have had DD nursing more often off of that side. I have been trying to pump but it hurts SO bad. I have used hot compresses. I have also been doing massage on my breast.

The ducts haven't budged.

Does anyone have ANY ideas? I am feeling really yucky and this isn't helping at all.

Thanks,
Molly


----------



## caricandothis (May 24, 2006)

First off







I'm so so sorry for your loss.









Second, I've had what you've described a few times and its dreadful. What I did last time helped more than anything I've ever done in the past. I sat in my recliner with my babe and nursed him almost non-stop on that one side until the pain subsided--it took almost a full day. When he wasn't nursing I either held a warm compress on it while I (tearfully and thru gritted teeth bc it hurt SO bad) hand expressed or pumped.

Now luckily, I have a boob-aholic little boy (he's 9 mos) who didn't mind the constant nursing. I was shocked that it went away so suddenly though, the times before it lasted for a few days.

I hth, Molly. Please try to get as much rest as possible right now. Your body is going thru so much.


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

Try massaging some Vick's Vapor Rub into your breast. That seems to unclog ducts really well.


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bump for any further advice. Nothing is working







:

I have called two different LCs. One who told me she wouldn't work with me because I didn't give birth in a hospital and the other hasn't called me back.


----------



## caricandothis (May 24, 2006)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry!!







HAve you taken some pain reliever? I know it doesn't fix the problem but maybe it'd dull the pain for you for a few mins.

Do you have a fever? Shakes, chills, flu-like symptoms? I'm just thinking maybe its mastitis and not just a plugged duct.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

HEAT!! Try sitting with a heating pad for a while and then massage then nurse or express. I had chronic masses of clogged ducts and my mom mentioned that sshe used to sleep with a heating pad to help her recurring clogged ducts. I didn't do that becase I had oversupply and didn't want to encourage more milk production but I did sit with a heating pad for 10-15 mins at a time. more- dangle your breast over a HOT bowl of water and massage. Take a lecithin supplement, extra vit c. HEAT, MASSAGE, EMPTY BREAST and rest rest rest....(((((hug)))))


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

I just had a terrible bout with a plugged duct, it was miserable. I did all the things you mentioned but what finally worked was leaning over while I pumped. I put the hot compress on before hand, and while I pumped I leaned over and massaged my breast at the same time. Finally after two days of no relief, this worked.
Does your nipple hurt? Sometimes the duct gets plugged closer to the nipple from a little blister or skin build up. I had this happen before too. I had to soak in the tub and then gently remove some skin that was plugging the ducts.

Hugs mama. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, change positions while massaging and pumping and nursing, as much as you can, do rattle things around a bit.
Ibuprofen or even something stronger like Lortab would be good right now. And if that's not enough, have DH get you a margarita. Just one, will take the edge off. I did it a few weeks ago for an infected ear.
I am so sorry for your loss. I'm even sorrier you have to have this coming up while you are trying to deal with your grief. It's just not fair.







:


----------



## mtnhighmama (Jan 15, 2005)

the homeopathic, phytolacca, has been incredibly successful for me. Most health food stores will carry it.

I am sorry for your loss, and hope the plugged ducts resolve soon.


----------

